# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Vajza e Berishës: Pasuria nga UNMIK, 800 mijë USD

## Cimo

Nevila Perndoj

TIRANË- Vajzës së kryeministrit Sali Berisha duket se i ka sosur durimi pas akuzave pothuajse të përditshme, për përfitime në poste kyçe të qeverisjes dhe shtrirjen e nepotizmit në nivele të ndryshme të qeverisjes. Ndërkohë, nga gazeta zyrtare e Partisë Socialiste, Zëri i Popullit, është kërkuar publikisht nga kryeministri Sali Berisha, që e bija e saj, Argita, të deklarojë pasurinë e saj. Pikërisht për këtë arsye, Argita Malltezi, e cila nuk ka folur asnjëherë për ndonjë gazetë apo televizion gjatë 16 viteve të karrierës politike të babait ta saj, vendosi të rrëfejë pasurinë e saj. Pasuria ime vetëm nga puna në UNMIK është 800 mijë dollarë dhe është plotësisht e verifikueshme, -deklaron ndër të tjera në një njoftim për shtyp vajza e kryeministrit. Ajo e justifikon disponimin e kësaj shume të konsiderueshme pas punës disavjeçare që ka bërë në administratën ndërkombëtare në Kosovë.
Burimi
Në lidhje me disa shkrime dhe pretendime të kohëve të fundit në gazetën zyrtare të Partisë Socialiste mbi burimin e pasurive të familjes sime dëshiroj të sqaroj sa më poshtë: Burimi kryesor i të ardhurave të familjes sime deri në fund të vitit 2005, ka qenë punësimi im si pedagoge në Fakultetin e Drejtësisë për periudhën 1996-2000, punësimi i bashkëshortit tim me UNDP Tiranë në periudhën 1998-2001 dhe punësimin profesional me Organizatën e Kombeve të Bashkuara, ku së bashku me tim shoq, kemi pasur privilegjin dhe eksperiencën e paharrueshme të punojmë për Misionin e OKB-së (UNMIK) në ndihmë të ngritjes së institucioneve demokratike në Kosove për periudhën Prill 2000 - Nëntor 2005,- sqaron Argita Malltezi në deklaratën e saj. Kjo e fundit ka qenë në shënjestrën e disa prej mediave, në mënyrë të veçantë pas 3 korrikut 2005, kur babai i saj, nga lideri i opozitës për 8 vjet, u bë kryeministri i vendit.
Shuma e pasurisë
Argita Berisha thekson në deklaratën e saj, se vetëm gjatë punësimit të saj me UNMIK-un, të ardhurat e saj bashkë më të bashkëshortit kanë arritur në një vlerë totale prej rreth 800,000 dollarësh. Vetëm gjatë punësimit me UNMIK, periudhë gjatë së cilës kemi gëzuar statusin dhe trajtimin financiar si çdo punonjës ndërkombëtar i OKB-së, të ardhurat e mia dhe të bashkëshortit tim, kanë arritur një vlerë totale prej rreth 800,000 USD, duke përfshirë pagën, dietat, pagesën e vështirësisë, pagesën për fëmijët dhe fondin e pensionit. Këto të ardhura janë lehtësisht të verifikueshme si nga punëdhënësi, ashtu dhe nga dokumenti mbi nivelin e pagesave të punonjësve profesionale të OKB-së, -thuhet në njoftimin për shtyp të saj. Më tej, ajo sqaron në deklaratën e saj, se duke qenë e bindur se mënyra e krijimit te pasurisë duhet të jetë transparente, që pas kthimit të saj në Shqipëri, vendosi të depozitojë deklaratën e detajuar të burimeve dhe gjendjes se pasurisë së familjes së saj. Që në javët e para të kthimit tim në Shqipëri, me bindjen se për çdokënd mënyra e krijimit të pasurisë duhet të jetë transparente, depozitova deklaratën e detajuar të burimeve dhe gjendjes së pasurisë së familjes sime pranë institucioneve përkatëse të shtetit të cilat mund të kryejnë të gjitha verifikimet që dëshirojnë,- thuhet në deklaratën zyrtare të Argita Berishës.

Burimi kryesor i të ardhurave të Argita Malltezit deri në fund të vitit 2005:
1. Ka qenë punësimi i saj si pedagoge në Fakultetin e Drejtësisë për periudhën 1996-2000, punësimi i bashkëshortit me UNDP Tirane në periudhën 1998-2001 dhe punësimin profesional me Organizatën e Kombeve të Bashkuara, ku se bashku kanë punuar për Misionin e OKB-së (UNMIK) në ndihmë të ngritjes së institucioneve demokratike në Kosove për periudhën Prill 2000 - Nëntor 2005.

2. Vetëm gjatë punësimit me UNMIK, ku janë trajtuar si punonjës ndërkombëtar të OKB-së, të ardhurat e saj dhe të bashkëshortit, kanë arritur një vlere totale prej rreth 800,000 USD, duke përfshirë pagën, dietat, pagesën e vështirësisë, pagesën për fëmijët dhe fondin e pensionit.

shekulli.com.al

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

ehe.....hmmm luj mace kryt e bullit.

Do ta luftojme korupsionin pse jo bile me force do ta mbajme.

----------


## DeuS

Nuk ka ngel lloj lloj byrbyli duke bere mijerat e dollareve ne emigrim, qofte duke punuar neper fakrika apo ku di une ...dhe keto merren me gocen e kryeministrit! Bela...

----------


## Darius

> ehe.....hmmm luj mace kryt e bullit.
> 
> Do ta luftojme korupsionin pse jo bile me force do ta mbajme.



E ke idene ti daku cdo te thote te punosh per OKB dhe me statusin e punonjesit nderkombetar aty? A e di ti qe eshte nga pozicionet me te paguara dhe shuma prej 800 mije dollaresh per dy veta ne rreth 6-7 vjet pune nuk eshte asgje e pabesueshme? 
Ti jetoke dhe ne NY akoma se paske hequr zakonin e thashethemeve dhe llafeve te pazarit.
Vej bast qe keta qe kane kerkuar te verifikohet pasuria e goces se Berishes jane nga ata kermat qe ne 8 vjet i kane cuar llogarite e tyre neper bankat e botes me miliona dollare dhe euro.

Te vjen per te vjelle kur horrlliku te shitet si moral nga te pamoralshmit.

----------


## mario_kingu

hhahah edhe kush do tja di sa mer ajo ore derman  ajo ben qef  me leket  e popullit shqipatr  ju flinsi bla bla fk that shet

----------


## sonnyinter

shefe shefe si folen ky mer aman.  Ben qef me paret e poullit thot.  Une e ti e tjetri vime ktu ne Amerik, punojme 3 muj ne rooff e vrapojm  blejme BMW,  kurse ajo atje nuk i paska bere dot 100, 000 euro ne vjet  me 2 pune te hatashme.   po deshe ta dish lal, njofi un njerez qe per 6 muaj ne Rinas kan be 150,000.  kaq

----------


## Brari

ZP -ja le te kerkoje kontroll ..transparence .. te pasurise se Argites e te shohim si eshte puna..

ama 800 000 dollare apo euro nuk i ve askush me pune te rregullt.

ka njerez qe punojne nje jete te tere me kuc e mac e as 10 000 dollare nuk i ven dot menjane..

pra ktu ka dicka..

kjo do jete ndonje shushke.. qe sdo tja dije per figuren e te jatit..  qe i jati simbolizon voten e miljona shqiptareve te ndershem (sepse asnje hajdut nuk voton per Sali Berishen ..per PD-ne pra ) dhe si i tille duhet te ruhet figura e Doktorit jo vetem nga njerzit e thjeshte por aq me shume nga te afermit..

Ne se puna ne Unmik qenka eldorado.. athere te kish ngritur zene argita e te thosh me kohe..
hejjj o OKB... o milet ..  punesoni nja 100 fukarenj  te tjere qe te hane ne kte kazanin qe quhet  Rrog  unmiko-isti..

sepse cdo euro qe i shkon Kosoves  nga Bota eshte djers e dikujt.. dhe nuk duhet gllaberuar keshtu..

sic eshte djers e dikujt miljonat qe harxhon Nano neper Dubaje e qe vazhdon dubajoizmin dhe tani.. apo Duka neper tajtanika.. e krocieret e qejfit  apo shukat me miljona qe fusin ne kontot sekrete ne vjene e gjithandej  Meto edvinat ..

shkurt fare sme pelqen kjo puna argites..

kam dyshuar ne apatine politike te kalamajve te Berishes..

pra sic duket kishin mendjen gjetiu..

Puna ne UNMIK duhet te bjere pak ere Norman Betyno-izmi.. jo caco ruco malo izmi..

qashtu..

----------


## kiniku

> A e di ti qe eshte nga pozicionet me te paguara dhe shuma prej 800 mije dollaresh per dy veta ne rreth 6-7 vjet pune nuk eshte asgje e pabesueshme?



Ty Darius të duket cdo gjë e besueshme. Kjo nuk ka të bejë me objekte fluturuese të paidentifikuara por me rroga në leter. Unë kam pak pervoje me misionin në Kosove dhe garantoj se atë shumë nuk mund ta mbledhin as 5 antare familje që punojnë për OKB. 

Kupton, rroga është e mirë mirpo, mirpo, nuk është e mundur të akumulosh gati një milion dollarë. As Peterseni nuk ka mbledhur aq shumë.



pagesën e vështirësisë = Ketë misioni në Kosovë nuk është duke e paguar që sa kohë sepse konsiderohet si mision i sigurtë, jo i veshtirë (nuk është Kosova Somali apo Sudan etj);

pagesën për fëmijët = hehe....kjo shumë është simbolike.

Pensioni = Poashtu, shuma nuk është aq e madhe sa të ndikoj në totalin e mbledhur.

----------


## REALIST

Lidhur me punen ne UNMIK, Argita Berisha ka plotesisht te drejte sepse po te punosh ne administraten e UNMIKut se bashku me bashkeshort eshte me se e drejte qe per ato vite te besh 800000 euro. 
 Jam nga Kosova dhe kam informacione lidhur me pagesat ne UNMIK. Ajo aty ka punuar per me shume se 5 vite, dhe per ato 5 vite eshte plotesisht e drejte dhe e mundshme te mblidhet ato te holla.
 Nuk po e them kete per ta mbrojtur  vajzen e Sali Berishes por e kam per ta mbrojtur te verteten.  
 Sali Berisha po tregon nje pune shume te shkelqyer dhe po tregohet qe eshte nje patriot dhe puntor i madh. 
 Deri tani asnje politikan nuk ka treguar me shume sukses se shqiptari i madh, patrioti Sali Berisha. 
 Vizita e Sali Berishes ne Kosove para disa ditesh ka qene nje vizite madheshtore. Te gjithe shqiptaret nga Kosova e kan pritur ne nje menyre madheshtore si askend me pare. 

 Shpresoj qe populli po e sheh punen e denje te Sali Berishes dhe shpresoj qe nuk do te bie viktime e gjakpiresve te majte sic jane Skender Gjinushi qe ofendon majtas e djathtas, apo si Edi Rama qe nuk sheh realitetin fare por qe jeton ne enderra te ngjyrosura.
 Pershendetje.

----------


## RTP

Realist mire fole.

Krejt kjo me ngjane ne "Déjà Vue" se keshtu zune me njellos edhe familjen e te ndjerit ,presidentit Rugova.E keta jane te njejtit njerez,se ai qëe asnjehere s’ka kohe te bej diç si duhet, gjithnjë ka kohe, ta përserise!

Po te kishit qene ne pune 
nuk do te ishit marre me marrezira te tilla.

----------


## hermes22

Edhe un them qe Argita ka te drejte dhe bile pak me duken 800 000 euro se aq e zgjut sa eshte ajo mund te kishte bere edhe 8 milion euro
Bill gates ne moshen e saj kishte ber shum me teper dhe se kishte as baben president
Pastaj kur beri Lul Basha 1 milion euro te unmiku (qe kjo e kishte fut ne pune si) mos te bej argita 800 000..
thirini mendjes dhe lereni te qet vajzen e doktor Berias

----------


## Llapi

Sa shumë para, pse nuk vjen UNMIK-u në Shqipëri!?

Shekulli

Forumi i sotëm është ndërtuar me reagimet e lexuesve të gazetës Shekulli ndaj shkrimit për deklarimin e pasurisë nga Argita Berisha. Reagimet janë marrë nga Shekulli Online


Pse nuk fillojmë punë në UNMIK
Argita Malltezi tregon pasurinë dhe të ardhurat familjare.  Institucionet mund të verifikojnë deklaratën time Vajza e Berishës: Pasuria nga UNMIK, 800 mijë USD Vetëm nga puna me UNMIK në Kosovë pasuria ime dhe e bashkëshortit është 800 mijë USD. Kot nuk fillojmë punë të gjithë në UNMIK.
Andi

Përllogaritja nuk është e saktë
Dieta, pagesa e vështirësisë dhe pagesa për fëmijët duhet të zbriten, pasi ato kanë qenë të detyrueshme të konsumohen, ose duhet të ktheheshin. Në shumën e rezervuar duhet të llogaritet vetëm rroga dhe ndonjë biznes që mund të ketë zhvilluar
Erli

Sa shumë të tjerë janë
Të nderuar punonjës të gazetës, e lexova me vëmendje këtë artikull. Lexoj për ditë gazetën tuaj nëpërmjet adresës elektronike. Zonja ARGITA e stimulon pasurinë e saj ekonomike, mirëpo unë personalisht nuk e besoj, ky është mendimi im. Mund të gaboj, mirëpo nuk është zonja ARGITA, e cila është problemi i ekonomisë së shtetit. Le te shikojne zyrtaret e Partise Sociliste se sa mijëra ........ te tjere jane ata..... Me respekt nga Athina
Gazi

E pabesueshme kjo pasuri

Ashtuuuu... Keto perralla nuk besohen me nga populli shqiptar. Me mire te tregoje detajet e perfitimit.
Aldo

Rroga te majme
Edhe ne perendim nuk je ne gjendje te kursesh kaq shume sa vajza e Berishes. Nuk dua te ve ne dyshim te ardhurat, por realiteti eshte qe 800.000 mije (It's a lot of money) jane shume para per nje administratore. Nuk e dija qe OKB-ja paska rroga te majme. E vetmja mundesi per te bere kaq para eshte te kursesh me shumice, te flesh thuajse rrugeve, te hash çomlek çdo dite. Vetem keshtu mund te besh para.
Iliri

Bravo Argita, po si shumë para janë

Bravo, per nder Argita. Vetem nga puna ne UMNIK paske arritur te kursesh 800 000 dollare. Pa dashur te beje llogarine tende une mund te them se per 8 vjet pune ju keni kursyer nga 100 000 dollare ne vit. Kjo do te thote se ju si çift merrni një rroge te pakten 150 000 dollare ne vit!? Sipas llogarise, ju do te keni vitin qe vjen nje pasuri 1 000 000 dollaresh. Nje enderr per 99 % te amerikano-verioreve!? Une kam shume vite ne Kanada. Fatmiresisht, jam i shkolluar ne USA dhe punoj si drejtor i nje grupi studimesh ne fushen e Informatikes. Realisht ju them se marr nje rroge me te madhe se 90 % e popullsise ketu. Gruaja ime po ashtu. Megjithate ..... nuk kemi as 100 000 $ ne banke. Jo se abuzojme. Po nuk mund te imagjinojme te marrim kaq shume para. E dini sa eshte paga e Kryeministrit te Kanadase? - 164 000 dollare kanadeze ( 147.000 $ amerikane ) Argita me te shoqin marrin me shume... Rrofte UMNIK-u. Ai eshte atje per te ndihmuar kosovaret apo per te vjedhur parate e destinuara per Kosoven...
Edliri, Kanada

Si e pabesueshme kjo rrogë moj Argita

Moj çupe, ti mire qe i ke 800.000 dollaret amerikane, por te pakten gjej me shume burime te justifikosh tere ate shume. E them kete sepse ka amerikane, te cilet paguhen me standarde amerikane, te cilet kane punuar per UNMIK-un dhe organizata te tjera, por nuk jane paguar dhe nuk paguhen aq per shume shume vejtë. Une kam punuar vete per organizata te tilla nderkombetare dhe i njoh shume mire dietat etj, dhe me thene te drejten nuk jam paguar kurre aq shume. Keshtu qe me thene te drejten e kam paksa te veshtire ta besoj se sado vite te punosh dhe sado dieta te marresh, UNMIK paguan, por jo me shuma te tilla. Megjitate secili e di punen e hesapin e vet thuaj. T`i gezosh 800. 000 dollaret çupe e mbare.
Ergysi

Çfarë fshihet pas deklarimit të pasurisë 800 mijë dollarëshe

Ndoshta hetuesia duhet te filloje punën për te zbuluar të vërtetën rreth deklarimit të kësaj pasurie, që për cilindo intelektual që punon në perëndim nuk ka as më të voglën mundësi që t`i marrë apo t`i kursejë. Një oficer norvegjez i KFOR-it me graden kolonel, merr normalisht 100 mijë euro dhe i paguan taksa shtetit rreth 50% të kësaj shume. Kjo tregon se Argita na paska fituar edhe më shumë se një kolonel i KFOR-it në Kosovë. Ku ka paguar taksën mbi te ardhurat personale zonja Malltezi?Ajo duhet të deklarojë sasinë e taksës së paguar dhe si shtetase shqiptare, ajo duhet të paguaje taksat në shtetin e saj Shqipëri dhe normalisht, nese ajo vertet ka fituar nga puna e saj 800 mijë dollarë, duhet të paguaj 300 mijë dollare për llogari të shtetit shqiptar.
Xhevati

Cili funksionar mund të kursej kaq para

Do te desha te me tregonin një funksionar kudo ne bote qe eshte ne gjendje te vërë menjane, 800 mije dollare. Atehere i bie qe te punosh per UNMIK-un mund te behesh milioner sa hap e mbyll syte. Vetem ne Shqiperi e mesa duket ne Kosove arrijne te bejne me kaq shume pare menjane njerezit. Pra ose eshte UNMIK-i korruptuar deri ne skandal dhe atehere shtrohet çeshtja: çfare i duhet kosovareve nje organizate, e cila po i vjedhka ne mes te dites me pagat e shperblimet per funksionaret e saj, apo eshte ajo tjetra qe vajza e Berishes duhet te tregoje mire e bukur si i ka vene keto para
Erjoni

Te jetosh ne Shqiperi e te kursesh 800,000 $

Diçka e pabesueshme, por meqe je vajza e kryeministrit edhe besohet. Qenke kursimtare po ku ke ngrene moj bije. Me leket e babait je rritur. Lum si ti qe kursen kaq shume...
Musai

"Shekulli"
09/08/2006

----------


## vrojtuesi

> Lidhur me punen ne UNMIK, Argita Berisha ka plotesisht te drejte sepse po te punosh ne administraten e UNMIKut se bashku me bashkeshort eshte me se e drejte qe per ato vite te besh 800000 euro. 
>  Jam nga Kosova dhe kam informacione lidhur me pagesat ne UNMIK. Ajo aty ka punuar per me shume se 5 vite, dhe per ato 5 vite eshte plotesisht e drejte dhe e mundshme te mblidhet ato te holla.
>  Nuk po e them kete per ta mbrojtur  vajzen e Sali Berishes por e kam per ta mbrojtur te verteten.  
>   Pershendetje.


Mbase ndonjë forumist që punon direkt në UNMIK e di më saktë këte punë por nga kontaktet që kam pasur me persona të huaj,  apo të njohur shqiptar vendës që punojnë në UNMIK,  si dhe posaqërisht nga shtypi kosovar,  *mund të them se kjo gjë është e mundur, përndryshe as vajza e Salos nuk do të kishte marrë guximin të jep deklaratë të tillë pa mbulesë.*

*Për ata që nuk e dijnë rrogat e të huajve në UNMIK sillen prej 4.500 euro për vullnetarët(!) e deri në 45.000 euro për kryeadministratorin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Për 15.000deri 25.000 ka në PTK e KEK e gjetiu sa të duash.* 

*Zatën kjo gjë edhe i mundon shumë kosovarët që marrin 40 Euro pension apo 120 deri 150 Euro rrogë mesatare!! ndërsa mjeku specialist ka deri 250 Euro!*

*Aty në UNMIK pastruesja pa shkollë apo shoferi vendës kanë marrë nga 800 - 1500 euro në muaj!!!* 

*Është fakt se një numër kuadrosh nga shqipëria njohës të mirë të gjuhëve të huaja dhe specialistë të ndryshëm marrin rroga të mira SI NDËRKOMBËTAR!*

Ja edhe një para llogari e imja për Vajzën e salos dhe bashkëshortin:

 - 5 vite punë nga 12 muaj = 60 muaj.
 - 2 persona x 60 muaj = 120 muaj = 120 rroga të UNMIK-ut

 - 800.000 Euro pjestuar për 120 muaj/rroga = 6.666, 66 euro në muaj

Dmth ata kanë kursyer çdo muaj nga 6.666,66 euro sepse rrogën e kanë pasur më të madhe!!!!! Po pse se thotë vetë ajo???

----------


## Dito

Tani e mesova se ku e paska blere edhe Shkelzen Berisha BMW  e fundit prej 85 mije Euro, mbase ja ka dhene e motra hahahahaha.

Mire qe i ka por spaska turp as te thote qe kam bere namin sa kam mundur.

Per mua nuk eshte aspak cudi, biles do thoja normale. Gjithsecili prej nesh pote kish mundesi do tundohesh keqas prej atij kodosh leku.


*Dito.*

----------


## kiniku

> I - *Për ata që nuk e dijnë rrogat e të huajve në UNMIK sillen prej 4.500 euro për vullnetarët(!) 
> 
> 
> II - Për 15.000deri 25.000 ka në PTK e KEK e gjetiu sa të duash.* 
> 
> III - Aty në UNMIK pastruesja pa shkollë apo shoferi vendës kanë marrë nga 800 - 1500 euro në muaj!!! 
> 
>   [/COLOR]



I - E pasaktë; vullnetaret marrin më pak se 2000 Euro.

II - Me sa di unë, këto behen me kontrata individuale, nuk janë fikse dhe behen sipas marrveshjes dypalshe.

III - E pasaktë; Pastrusja mirrte më pak se 500 Euro ndersa vozitesi më pak se 600 Euro. (kjo është shuma maksimale sepse pas ndrrimit të DM në Euro dhe kur vlera e $ ra, rrogat ishin shumë më të vogla)

Nuk është e mundur që një cift të kursejnë afro 1 milion dollaresh për 5 vite. Puna me nderkombtar bart me vete shpenzime të caktuara. 


Rrogat e OKB-së nuk janë AQ të mëdha sa pretendojnë disa.

----------


## Humdinger

> Jam nga Kosova dhe kam informacione lidhur me pagesat ne UNMIK. Ajo aty ka punuar per me shume se 5 vite, dhe per ato 5 vite eshte plotesisht e drejte dhe e mundshme te mblidhet *ato te holla.*
>  Nuk po e them kete per ta mbrojtur  vajzen e Sali Berishes por e kam per ta mbrojtur te verteten.  
>  .


Po qindarkat që numërojnë fukarenjtë or ti REALIST, mos vallë duhet ti quajmë TË TRASHA sipas llogarive të tua??!!  :pa dhembe:  
Mendoj se edhe ajo që ka deklaruar këtë shumë, nuk ma do mendja të jetë aq fyçkë sa të dalë kaq gabim me llogaritë, aq më tepër kur e deklaron hapur në shtyp... megjithatë, gjithçka mund të jetë e mundur... përfshirë edhe ndonjë lajthitje të saj.

----------


## kumbulla

> Lidhur me punen ne UNMIK, Argita Berisha ka plotesisht te drejte sepse po te punosh ne administraten e UNMIKut se bashku me bashkeshort eshte me se e drejte qe per ato vite te besh 800000 euro. 
>  Jam nga Kosova dhe kam informacione lidhur me pagesat ne UNMIK. Ajo aty ka punuar per me shume se 5 vite, dhe per ato 5 vite eshte plotesisht e drejte dhe e mundshme te mblidhet ato te holla.
>  Nuk po e them kete per ta mbrojtur  vajzen e Sali Berishes por e kam per ta mbrojtur te verteten.  
>  Sali Berisha po tregon nje pune shume te shkelqyer dhe po tregohet qe eshte nje patriot dhe puntor i madh. 
>  Deri tani asnje politikan nuk ka treguar me shume sukses se shqiptari i madh, patrioti Sali Berisha. 
>  Vizita e Sali Berishes ne Kosove para disa ditesh ka qene nje vizite madheshtore. Te gjithe shqiptaret nga Kosova e kan pritur ne nje menyre madheshtore si askend me pare. 
> 
>  Shpresoj qe populli po e sheh punen e denje te Sali Berishes dhe shpresoj qe nuk do te bie viktime e gjakpiresve te majte sic jane Skender Gjinushi qe ofendon majtas e djathtas, apo si Edi Rama qe nuk sheh realitetin fare por qe jeton ne enderra te ngjyrosura.
>  Pershendetje.


me vjen keq se ti nick-un e ke realist po vete qenke ekstremist.
nuk mund te gjykosh drejte nqs shkprhesh me parulla te tilla si"*Shpresoj qe populli po e sheh punen e denje te Sali Berishes dhe shpresoj qe nuk do te bie viktime e gjakpiresve te majte sic jane Skender Gjinushi qe ofendon majtas e djathtas, apo si Edi Rama qe nuk sheh realitetin fare por qe jeton ne enderra te ngjyrosura* nejse kjo eshte ngjyra jote politike dhe une  e respektoj po kur japin opinoine duhet te jemi te paanshem per te thene dicka me vlere.
une personalisht se di si paguhen ata e punokane ne Kosove po qe eshte nje shifer aspak reale kjo qendron. 5vjet pune?? po avash se dhe uen jam ne pune te mire,me rroge te mire, beqare dhe 800mije dollare as e kam ne plan per ti mbledhur ndonjehere....nejse...tung.

----------


## hermes22

85000 euro Bmw ajde makine hajde

Nano kur i kapen bencin tha qe ma ka dhuruar perfaqsuesi i bencit ne shqiperi
Basriu perfaqesuesi ne fillim nuk e dinte qe ja kishte dhuruar nanos  dhe ne fillim u habit
Pastaj kur spitali vendosi te blinte me prokurim te drejtperdrejt disa milion euro ambulanca ke benci u kujtua Basriu qe ja kishte dhen nje Benc Nanos

Ne fakt Nar Koka dhuruesi i vertet ne nje tavolin kujtoi barsaleten e vjerres nuses dhe pordhes..nejse muhabete te tjera keto

jam kurioz kush ja ka dhuru vertet Bmw shkelzenit..Sali Lusha ose ndonje Sali tjeter

po ne fund ka me dal Bmw ja me deklaru qe ja dhurova une se na bente marketing se eshte i gjate i bukur i forte dhe i ka motra 800 000 euro
perfaqsia e BMW se zyrtares sja ndjen shume per keta.
ajde tung

----------


## Brari

bane zot anderr..thosh magari i mjere kur po e hante uku..

edhe kjo trullajka.. mendonte se duke mos u ndjere.. duke i bisht-nuar gjerave.. po e harrojne kanibalet polpotiste jakupo qoseise ne unmikostan dhe vampiret shyto arapoiste ne bashki te tiranes.. zp e seli dado lesh lasko roze..

moti e dhan sinjalin polpotistet ne kosove qe marrin porosite nga bunker-kanibal-bashkia e tiranes.. se do ja kendojne argites e bashes.. por argita heshti.. 
dhe i jati heshti prej kaq vjetesh per vrasjen e ahmet krasniqit bile u puth me vrasesit ne kosove me shprese se.. nuk do ta kafshojne..
por u gabuan bab e bij si magari i pralles..
e tani le tja ngojne timin..  ksaj pune..
vota e 3 korrikut eshte rrezikuar qe ne 4 korrik e ala flejne ata qe e moren kte dhurat nga populli barkzbrazur..
3 korriksit po nuk u organizuan do ta hane nji per nji si i mjeri Lek Coku..

qashtu..

----------


## FLORIRI

Mos tju vije cudi qe ti kene shtuar ndonje 0 atij numrit.

Jo per gje por gazetat si gazetat, dhe sidomos kur flet ZP per vajzen e Berishes.

----------

